# Submit Marriage application in advance?



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm traveling to Manila on April 11 and will be there until April 29. During my time there my fiance and I are getting married. We're trying to figure everything out ahead of time to make sure we have enough time to get the marriage taken care of. 

Now I know I need to acquire the legal capacity to marry from the embassy, that is only something I can get from the embassy in Manila, correct? MY fiance can't pick that up for me? And is it required to submit the application in advance?

Basically, if we have to wait to apply for the marriage license until I get there and then wait the 10-14 days it'll be cutting things very close and we don't want to risk it. One of her co-workers has a cousin that married a Brit and apparently they were able to get everything taken care of before he got there to marry her. We're trying to figure out how we can do that as well.

One more thing, On the embassy's website they list 3 different City Hall locations in Manila that weren't accepting the legal capacity to marry affadavit back in 2011, one of them is in Quezon City where my Fiance lives and where we'll probably be applying at. Does that mean we need to go to a different city hall?

I know I'll get good advice here as always. Much obliged


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It is a legal requirement that you need to be in country for at least 10 days before you can marry. That 10 days does't start until you lodge the marriage application which you can't do without your CNI or equivalent. Some people say they have done it quicker but you run to risk of your embassy saying the marriage is not valid during a spouse visa application if you do. For a civil wedding you are tight for time but doable, church wedding and you are pushing the envalope a bit.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The 10 days is 10 BUSINESS Days = 2 weeks. Also, you have to get a marriage counseling certificate (can take up to 4 hours for that depending on where you go). 

To get the Affidavit of Eligibility to Marry from the Embassy, you have to schedule online for the appointment. You have to physically go to the embassy and do this. It is an Affidavit that you are swearing to be true. It costs $50.

You also will need to bring with you a certified copy of your birth certificate and bring a copy (along with original) of your passport bio page. 

Once you receive the Marriage License, you then have to go to the local 

18 days in country is probably unrealistic in getting everything done. You would have to hit everything like clockwork and almost zero margin for error.

Look thru this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...10-cost-getting-married-phil.html#post2417146


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> The 10 days is 10 BUSINESS Days = 2 weeks. Also, you have to get a marriage counseling certificate (can take up to 4 hours for that depending on where you go).
> 
> To get the Affidavit of Eligibility to Marry from the Embassy, you have to schedule online for the appointment. You have to physically go to the embassy and do this. It is an Affidavit that you are swearing to be true. It costs $50.
> 
> ...


Jon1,

It's 10 consecutive days not 10 working day. The time is still tight. What the OP must do is make his appointment at the embassy for the day after he lands, so don't arrive on a Satureday. I had a full 4 weeks in the Phils to get married and managed to get it done 3 days before I came home again, it was a church wedding though. Once you have made your application for the wedding liesence your 10 days starts, if you need to travel from Manila to the islands this also needs factoring into the equation. Also once you have been to the maniciple hall you will also need to arrange the various seminars to be atended, hopefully these can be arranged to occur during the 10 day period.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

As with everything, it all depends on which municipality you are applying in. Where we applied for our license they wanted 10 business days. They also wouldn't accept the application without the counseling certificate. They also wouldn't let you schedule the ceremony without it.

Bottom line, It is all about who is processing your paperwork and what they are willing to accommodate for you.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I just have one more question: If we end up not having enough time to get married, how long is the marriage license good for? If we don't have time I'll probably just fly back in 2-3 months to marry her.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The Marriage License is good for 120 days after it issued.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, when it's all said and done I'll report back and illustrate how it went for future reference to newbies like myself.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey all, one last thing. I was on the Embassy's website looking at scheduling an appointment to get the affadavit and for some strange reason right above the link to schedule an appointment it says 'Consular Agency, Cebu: Monday through Friday 9:00am – 11:00am '. What the? This doesn't man I have to go to Cebu to get it, does it? I know this is probably a dumb question but I just want to be sure. Here's the link below:

Getting Married in the Philippines | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

enjoi said:


> Hey all, one last thing. I was on the Embassy's website looking at scheduling an appointment to get the affadavit and for some strange reason right above the link to schedule an appointment it says 'Consular Agency, Cebu: Monday through Friday 9:00am – 11:00am '. What the? This doesn't man I have to go to Cebu to get it, does it? I know this is probably a dumb question but I just want to be sure. Here's the link below:
> 
> Getting Married in the Philippines | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines



Apparently in Cebu there is a 2 hour window for getting the Affidavit for Legal Capacity to Marry. You have to make sure that the appointment is set and you should be able to do this online. The only other option would be to do it in Manila and you still have to make an appointment. This, also, can be done online. Another thing that you have to do is attend a Marriage Seminar which is performed by the Marriage License Bureau and you have to have a Certificate of Attendance in order to complete the submission of your application for the license.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> Apparently in Cebu there is a 2 hour window for getting the Affidavit for Legal Capacity to Marry. You have to make sure that the appointment is set and you should be able to do this online. The only other option would be to do it in Manila and you still have to make an appointment. This, also, can be done online. Another thing that you have to do is attend a Marriage Seminar which is performed by the Marriage License Bureau and you have to have a Certificate of Attendance in order to complete the submission of your application for the license.


Right, thanks. I was just asking if that tool for making appointments at the embassy's site I linked to is for making appointments for cebu only or if that is for Manila. The webpage is somewhat misleading.


----------

